# Using the French motorway tag on toll roads



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to you all.

Is there any of you using the French motorway tag and if so how are you getting on with it, and more importantly is it worth it.

Just been looking on the French toll road site and as a frequent user of the French roads, at lest three time a year and trying to avoid the toll roads because of the cost I’m just wondering if I’m doing it the right way, looking at this site may be not, so if anyone can help I’ll be pleased if you can get in touch. 


1.0. How much does it cost / Billing / Invoicing Questions

1.1. What does it cost?

i. Overview - full detail of the charges are provided in items ii & iii of this section


a. Maximum of 16€ (+TVA) per year (2 trips per year or more) consisting of


6€ annual account management fee (+TVA) 

5€ per month that the tag is used but maximum of 10€ in any subscription year (+TVA)
Transferable – can be used in any car
Pay in £ via direct debit (we use an average mid market exchange rate for the relevant month + 2% (less than bank/Credit card))

i.e. if you only make one trip it would be 11€ for the year or if you did not use it at all it would be 6€ for the year to keep your tag 


b. + Tolls (no discount on the tolls) 

c. Setup costs


20€ refundable security deposit (no TVA) 

10€ application fee (+TVA) 


Summary: the tolls are the same cost that you would pay at the barrier. This new service simply allows you to use the automated lanes saving you time and reducing the hassle of manually paying tolls in euros.


ii. Subscription Fees

a refundable security deposit of 20€ (no TVA payable) for each Tag issued by Sanef ("Tag Deposit");
the annual management fee of 6€ + TVA payable in advance; and
a non-refundable application fee of 10€ + TVA.

Total up front fee of 39.14€ (including TVA) of which 20€ is refundable when you return the tag

iii. Monthly Active Service Fee

A monthly fee is payable for each calendar month that you actively use your tag in France but only up to a maximum of €10 in a single year i.e. if you purchase a tag in June and then use your tag in July and August, you will be charged €10 (€5 for July and €5 for August) but you will not be charged a monthly active service fee for the remaining months up to and including the following May. A new 12 month period would start in June.

iii. Toll Charges

All toll charges incurred.

All fees and tolls will be collected by direct debit in £GBP.


Regards
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well your summary says it all.I would rather carry a few euro's. I will ask if you have taken into account being RHD, the hassle of reaching the payment hopper if on own. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

My wife has that job at the moment cabby, but with a tag here is no hopper.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use the ALIS toll system and swear by it for the following reasons;

1. there is NO monthly charge,

2. the fees are debited by direct debit - we chose € as we have a € account (obviously) but £ was an option - it uses the "normal" exchange rate that banks use so is OK AFAIK

3. the actual use of it is easy - drive to the left hand peage (at that point all the French drivers choose another lane 'cos they know it's _a stupid Brit who will have to reverse any moment now......

Merde, he has gone straight through? (in fluent French), zut alors and similar phrases we are now stuck in a long queue for the toll that takes either telepeage or cards......  _

4. at some booths you drive through at <30kph - that saves fuel as not stopping and starting (not a lot I know but "every little helps" :lol: ) 

5. we have two telepeages - one for the car (class 1) and one for the MH (class 2)

6. the debit is EXACTLY equal to the fees you would pay in cash, there are no hidden charges.

They can be taken to another vehicle as they will still work BUT you are photographed as you go through the booth so you may be checked up on.

It's a great system and actually gives us free use of one section (sadly that is oooop North in Normandy but I have used it -once :lol: )

http://www.alis-sa.com/fr/offres/offresLibert.php

MrsW sorted it (as she does everything else) by telephone - they speak English so it was straightforward (says he who was nowhere near at the time). They were sent to our UK address before we moved.

As far as I am concerned it works well - we use the peage route to St Malo or Roscoff several times a year, and I am often by myself - I reckon the saving in time and effort is about 45 minutes over the 6 hour drive...... as I don't have to either climb through the vehicle or stop, put handbrake on, climb out, go round collect ticket or pay, go back, put seat belt on, start engine and then move off......

Happy to answer questions if anyone wants to know.   

Dave


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sanef tolling*

Height is measured automatically to determine the charge. This removes the operator's option to charge you more or less if your vehicle is on the margins.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Dave 

Great info just what i was looking for.


Regards
Ray


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the details of the English-speaking person to email if you want to get the Alis transponder. Just pm me and I can let you have it.

As Dave says, iit's a brilliant system and certainly saves us time on a long trip and costs nothing except the normal toll fees.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have the sanet liber-t tag, had it for 2 years now. 
used it in may, drove to the black forest toll free and had to come back in a hurry so used tolls road and it only came out of my account yesterday. 
i myself think its handy to have. :lol:

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've had a SANEF tag for a few years now, and I think it's one of the best things I've ever done. Although I use it 3/4 times a month on buisness, I also swap it into our (sub 3m) MH. Whilst 'sans-arrett' lanes are the best, at ordinary tolls I usually stop for less than 5 secs. The bills, although accurate, take some getting used to. I had May's arrive yesterday!!!, and SANEF have just switched to something called 'Bip & go', whatever that is. At least I've only one bit of paper to deal with eaxh month.

Malcolm


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies very interesting my save me time and fuel.

Regards
Ray


----------

